# Say something positive about the person above you



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

someone think of something nice to say about me, take your time heh. then the next person say something nice about them, etc. hmm maybe this really belongs in the just for fun forum i dunno


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone who likes cats and the Bride of Chucky must be ace


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

You've got the right attitude when it comes to SA.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

You live in Cali. That must be great!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You're either athletic or simply in good shape, that's wonderful!


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

^ has really great conversations and really pays attention to what people are saying.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

seems very open and friendly


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

was brave enough to throw a party


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Any body who likes cats is cool.


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

You just can't go wrong with AC/DC.


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

is_there_hope said:


> You just can't go wrong with AC/DC.


You like football and ac/dc, that is pretty cool, have a drink on me!


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Your avatar pic reminds me of my nephew and he's a great guy...which means you've become a great guy by default...if you know what I mean


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Good day, mate!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Iggy Pop, Dimebag, and GZA!


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Australia is a beautiful country that I would love to visit and/or live in. Your very lucky Phibes!


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Lives in a country, which one day I'd really like to visit! From the pictures I've seen Canada looks a great place!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

a really flattering and friendly person


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

A very friendly and complimentary person!


----------



## Encore (Apr 17, 2008)

Has a cool name. Is probably deadly.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Is trying his hardest to beat SA and seems to be making progress.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems like a nice person from her posts. Also, her status matches her username


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone who likes Tool must be awesome.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Got the courage to post a pic on this site a few days ago, and open a topic about it in the Triumph section. Great job!


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

really nice. was the first person to post in that thread and made me feel good


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

oh, come on! no one has anything positive to say about me (besides beffrey)


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

lol!

Has a good appreciation of humour which in my book is a big positive!


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

Clearly does not understand that humor can be interpreted by a large mathematical algorithm and is simply the activation and deactivation of neurotransmitters. A process, which is completely irrelevant and I have no idea about. And as everyone knows, a scientific analysis of anything is usually highly boring and therefore, has an appreciation of simple humor which tends to go unnoticed by many.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

science nerd? i used to be one till i lost my passion ^_^ but my appreciation is still there! i think this guy has a great way of putting things with what feels like a british standard of sarcasm, and also seems to be a fan of the matrix!! how is this not a good thing?! ^_^


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

A talented photographer


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Seems like a person who craves for adventure and loves to travel, like me!!


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

A great artist.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Positive and a great sense of humour


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

^ Is kicking SA in the ****ing behind and out to the friggin' curb.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Knows about lucid dreaming - fascinating stuff!


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Was a chef in a fancy restaurant - that's definately something to be proud of


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Children of Bodom, Lamb of God, Nirvana (Actually, today is the 15th year anniversary of Kurts death). The local radio station was playing non stop nirvana all day. 

You're one cool cat = ]


----------

